# PS Buch



## Pozzle (28. Dezember 2002)

hi leutz!!

ich such nen photoshop buch, das für anfänger gut ist, aber auch für fortgeschrittene. kennt ihr eins?

greez
da newb pozzle


----------



## Martin Schaefer (28. Dezember 2002)

*Bücher-Liste für Adobe Photoshop (deutsch): *


Addison-Wesley - Photoshop 5/5.5 WOW! - (deutsch) 49,95 Euro
Addison-Wesley - Photoshop 6 WOW! - (deutsch) 59,95 Euro
Addison-Wesley - Photoshop 6 & ImageReady 3 - Perfekte Bildbearbeitung für Print- und Screendesign (deutsch) 19,95 Euro
Addison-Wesley - Webdesign mit Adobe Photoshop 6.0 - Webgrafiken professionell gestalten mit Mac und PC (deutsch) 49,95 Euro
bhv - Adobe Photoshop 6.0 - Taschenbuch (deutsch) 15,29 Euro
bhv - Adobe Photoshop 7.0 - Taschenbuch (deutsch) 16,95 Euro
bhv - Adobe Photoshop 6.0 - Einsteigerseminar (deutsch) 10,12 Euro
bhv - Adobe Photoshop 7.0 - Einsteigerseminar (deutsch) 9,95 Euro
Galileo - Adobe Photoshop 7 - Grundlagen und Praxiswissen (deutsch) erscheint 1/2003
Galileo - Digitale Fotografie - Mit Digitalkameras und Bildbearbeitung zum perfekten Bild – aktuell zu Photoshop 7 (deutsch) ca. 44,90 Euro erscheint Ende 12/2002
Galileo - Scans, Prints & Proofs - Beste Ergebnisse beim Scannen und Drucken (deutsch) 49,90 Euro
Galileo - Webdesign mit Photoshop 6 - Gestaltung, Optimierung und Workflow (deutsch) 49,90 Euro
Galileo - Webdesign mit Photoshop 7 - Gestaltung, Optimierung und Workflow - inklusive ImageReady 7 (deutsch) 49,90 Euro
Galileo - Zwei Farben - ein Bild - Duplex, Triplex und Quadruplex mit Photoshop 6 (deutsch) 44,90 Euro
Markt & Technik - Adobe Photoshop 5 - Classroom in a book (deutsch) 44,95 Euro
Markt & Technik - Adobe Photoshop 6.0 und Illustrator 9.0 Advanced - Classroom in a book (deutsch) 39,95 Euro
Markt & Technik - Adobe Photoshop 7.0 - Classroom in a book (deutsch) 44,95 Euro
Markt & Technik - blackbook Photoshop 6.0 - Digital Studio Pro - (deutsch) 44,95 Euro
Markt & Technik - Photoshop 6 - M+T Easy - leicht, klar, sofort (deutsch) 14,95 Euro
Markt & Technik - Photoshop 6 - M+T-Training Praxis - Wissen vertiefen für den Arbeitsalltag (deutsch) 14,95 Euro
Markt & Technik - Photoshop 6 - Tempo - Schnell nachschlagen, schnell einsetzen (deutsch) 17,95 Euro
Markt & Technik - Photoshop 6 Web Magic - (deutsch) 49,95 Euro
Markt & Technik - Photoshop 6.0 - MAGNUM - Kompakt, komplett, kompetent (deutsch) 29,95 Euro
Markt & Technik - Photoshop 7.0 - Digital Studio One - für professionelle Einsteiger (deutsch) 29,95 Euro
Markt & Technik - Photoshop 7.0 - Digital Studio One - Jubiläumsausgabe für professionelle Einsteiger (deutsch) 15,00 Euro
Markt & Technik - Photoshop 7.0 - Kompendium - (deutsch) 49,95 Euro
Markt & Technik - Photoshop 7.0 - M+T Easy - leicht, klar, sofort (deutsch) 14,95 Euro
Markt & Technik - Photoshop 7.0 - M+T Pocket - Der leichte Einstieg (deutsch) 9,95 Euro
Markt & Technik - Photoshop 7.0 - Kompendium - Kompakt, komlett, kompetent (deutsch) 29,95 Euro
MEV - Photoshop aktuell - Praxishandbuch (deutsch) 128,00 Euro
midas - Insiderbuch Digitale Fotografie & Bildbearbeitung - (deutsch) 55,00 Euro
midas - Insiderbuch Photoshop 7 - (deutsch) 55,00 Euro (erscheint 11/2002)
midas - Interface Design mit Photoshop - (deutsch) 50,00 Euro
mitp - Photoshop - Retusche und Restaurierung - (deutsch) 49,00 Euro
mitp - Die Photoshop 6 Bibel - (deutsch) 49,95 Euro
mitp - Photoshop 7 für Dummies - (deutsch) 24,95 Euro
mitp - Farbkorrektur mit Photoshop und Scanprogrammen - (deutsch) 55,00 Euro erscheint 12/2002
Rowohlt - Photoshop: gewusst wie - Effektives Gestalten für Print und Web (deutsch) 14,90 Euro
smartbooks - Adobe Photoshop 7 - Professionalität und Produktionssicherheit für unterschiedlichste Ausgabemedien (deutsch) 49,90 Euro (noch nicht erschienen)
smartbooks - Color Management - mit ICC-Profilen in der Praxis (deutsch) 49,90 Euro
smartbooks - Photoshop 6 - Das Kreativ Kochbuch - (deutsch) 49,90 Euro
smartbooks - Photoshop 7 - Das Kreativ Kochbuch - (deutsch) 49,90 Euro
smartbooks - Webdesign mit Photoshop 6 - (deutsch) 50,65 Euro
Springer X.media.press - Photoshop 6 - Innovatives Bildmanagement (deutsch) 44,95 Euro
Springer X.media.press - Digitales Colormanagement - Farbe in der Publishing-Praxis (deutsch) 74,95 Euro
Springer X.media.press - 4 Farben - ein Bild - Grundwissen für die Farbbildbearbeitung mit Photoshop und QuarkXPress (deutsch) 27,95 Euro

Reicht das für den Anfang? 

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Pozzle (28. Dezember 2002)

yeah fett, thx!!!
aber kannst du mir ein buch empfehlen, das für anfänger gut ist???


----------



## Jan Seifert (28. Dezember 2002)

Hier ncoh ein Tipp von mir. Klick auf die Bilder und dann auf das Buch, mit Glück steht unter jedem dieser Bücher eine bewertung, die sind eigentlich immer recht zuverfällsig.
z.b.  das hier 
laut bewertungen



> Sehr verständlich und leicht nachvollziehbar geschrieben - ein Buch, das sein Geld wert ist. Sämtliche Beispielbilder finden sich auf der mitgelieferten CD-ROM und so fällt es nicht schwer, die Übungen selbst durchzuspielen. Sowohl blutige Anfänger als auch Fortgeschrittene werden sich mit dem Buch von Petra Kriesinger anfreunden können. Auch nach Stunden mit PC und Buch kommt keine Langeweile auf. Erläutert werden Bilddarstellung, Montage, Texte & Stile, Alphakanäle, Ebenen, Filter und Animation. Daneben geht die Autorin auch ausführlich auf die Neuerungen der Version 6.0 ein. Erfreulich auch: was nicht im Buch besprochen werden konnte (etwa Standardfilter), ist auf der CD-ROM zu finden. Dazu Trial-Versionen von Photoshop und GoLive sowie verschiedene andere Software.



mfg


----------



## Pozzle (28. Dezember 2002)

denkt ihr es ist sinnvoll sich dieses buch
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/3827318645/tutorialsde-21/302-2009382-0497660 also newb zulege?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (29. Dezember 2002)

Sehr schönes Buch, das WOW-Buch. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Ist wie ein Bilderbuch, bei dem man schön große, glänzende Augen kriegt. Kein "Kompendium", dafür macht es Lust auf "spielen" mit Photoshop.

WOW-Bücher sind immer gut.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Pozzle (29. Dezember 2002)

und das kann man sich auch kaufen wenn man anfänger ist?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (29. Dezember 2002)

Wenn du gerne viel lernen möchtest, ohne viel lesen zu müssen, dann kann ich dir nur das hier ans Herz legen.

10 Stunden Video schauen und du kannst einigermaßen mit Photoshop umgehen. So schnell schaffst du das mit keinem Buch der Welt.

Für Anregungen und zur Vertiefung kaufst du dir das WOW-Buch und zusammen mit dem Original-Handbuch bist du fürs gröbste gewappnet.

Wenn du speziell Webdesign mit Photoshop machen willst, dann holst du dir Ende Januar noch dieses Buch.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Pozzle (29. Dezember 2002)

gibts kein buch für anfänger?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (29. Dezember 2002)

Was willst du denn noch? Hab dir doch genug Sachen geschrieben. Schau dir die Bücher an und such dir raus, was dir am besten gefällt. Ich hab doch null Ahnung, was du mit Photoshop machen willst. Ich denke, meine Tipps sollten erstens eindeutig sein und zweitens ausreichend.

Viel Spaß mit PS
lightbox


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (29. Dezember 2002)

Liegen eigentlich die Threads über Bücher, Grafiktablets oder Ebenenmasken vorn?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (30. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von AnonymerSurfer _
> *Liegen eigentlich die Threads über Bücher, Grafiktablets oder Ebenenmasken vorn?*



Ich fürchte, es ist immernoch das "Verschmelzen".  

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## helga schulz (3. Februar 2005)

*Re: Photoshop - Buch und Hilfe*

Ich denke, ich komme ohne Buch auch nicht weiter, habe Photoshop 6.0.
Kann mir jemand ein deutsches, leicht verständliches Buch empfehlen?
Des weiteren habe ich noch ein ganz aktuelles Problem. Wie bekomme ich in mein Motiv ein Flagge rein? 1 x habe ich es schon geschafft. Nun geht nichts mehr. VERZWEIFLUNG!
Da ich ja rein gar nichts kann, noch eine Bitte. Wer kann mir sagen, wie ich einen Text in mein Motiv reinbekomme. Habe in Word geschrieben, das wird aber immer abgelehnt.
Ganz super wäre ja, wenn mir jemand bei Fragen zur Seite stehen möchte. Irgendwie kann ich mich bestimmt revanchieren  Würde auch gerne bei Ihnen anrufen, damit wir einen Schritt gemeinsam machen können. Danke erst einmal

helgaschulz@gmx.de


----------



## versuch13 (17. Februar 2005)

für den anfang nicht schlecht, irgendwas vom Franzis verlag.


oder 'ClassRoom in a book'

greetz


----------



## Fiene (17. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
 ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit "Photoshop, gewusst wie "  gemacht, und die Tutorials, die hier angeboten werden, sind auch wunderbar erklärt.. Danke den Betreibern für diese Page!

 Gruß Fiene


----------



## holzoepfael (18. Februar 2005)

Also mir wurde damals das Photoshop KOmpendium empfohlen. Es ist sehr umfangreich und einfach erklärt, wobei man dabei aber bedenken soll, dass es teils Nachschlagwerk teils Lehrbuch ist. Da gibt es sicher Bücher die einem mehr Anreize und Ideen geben......
Trotzdem hat mir das Buch gefallen....


----------



## Vale-Feil (11. August 2005)

Ich würde als eigener NUBI zu LEhr CD'S steigen. Da wird dir genau gezeigt was de machen musst und wie genau das geht. Echt super


----------



## HipLipp (28. August 2005)

kennt wer das buch  Photoshop fpr Photograph ( Version CS2 ),
habe das gestern hier im Amiland in einem Landen gesehen und fand das garnicht mal so schlecht nur mir waren 45$ einfach mal so in diesem moment  ein bissche viel, aber ich denke ich werde es mir kaufen.
Kennt es wer?
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/AS...1545/sr=2-1/ref=sr_2_11_1/302-5084639-5339242


----------



## Vale-Feil (28. August 2005)

was ist eigentlich mit dem dicken DOCMA Buch?


----------



## rundes kipfal (28. August 2005)

Ich habe mir am Anfang auch 3 Bücher gekauft, bin aber mit der Zeit dahinter gekommen, dass man mit einem Buch niemals so viel lernen kann wie durch Tutorials im Internet.


----------



## HipLipp (29. August 2005)

denke ich eigentlich auch, aber sobald es spezieler wird tue ich mich schwer tutorials zufinden, oder kennt wer ne gute seite mit tutorials zum thema photographie


----------



## McAce (29. August 2005)

Was genau suchst du denn speziell zur Photografie, da gibt es ja auch einiges
vom Freistellen bis zur Farbkorrektur.


----------

